# please, I need help



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

In 2 days I am leaving to go to Florida. I have IBS-D and I am very afraid to go on an airplane, what happens if my stomach decides to have a bad case of D







, what am I going to do in the air, I would be really embaressed to use the little bathroom, any suggestions, please they are greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Is there anyone that can help? Please I am getting so nervous.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Try and relax!! Worrying about it will make it worse! Is there anything that you eat that won't set off an attack? Can you take immodium?Why don't you ask to sit near the bathroom? If you need to go and are embarrased about the noise, try running the tap to cover it up. (Sorry if this isn't helpful, I'm IBS-C!!)We're all here to help. Try posting in the Young Adults forum or in the IBS or Meeting Place forums. There are more people there. There's also an IBS-D forum, which has all sorts of things that I'm sure you will find useful.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Thank you so much for the advice, I know I need to relax it is just very hard, because you never know what the stomach will do.







Thanks againKris


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hey...i know how you feel, i love going on vacation for spring break but i hate the plane rides. acouple years ago i got sick on the airplane and passed out from the pain because i was afraid to use the bathroom. i've learned 2 things...take immodium as a precaution before you go, like the night before and USE THE BATHROOM IF YOU HAVE TO, it'll be much worse if you get sick all over yourself and the seat. hope this helps a little. - claire


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks Claire I hate to be in pain, but I would rather than have to use the bathroom. This is my first trip by plane, since I have been diagnosed with IBS, so I don't know what to except, thanks so much for the advice







Kris


----------

